# OPENSSL confirm version of certificate



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I am aware that you can show the version of openssl you are using by typing the following at the command line "openssl version".

I created a certificate and a key some time ago with similar names to server.cer and server.key.

The problem I have is that I am not sure what version of openssl they have been created with. Is there command you can use to find what version of openssl they were created with ???

Thanks in advance

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of. Why do you need to know what particular version of OpenSSL created them? As long as the cert characteristiscs check out and are adequate for your needs, the version they were created with shouldn't matter. Do you know how to check key and cert information via the command line?


----------

